# Болит шея на протяжении 4-5 месяцев. Сделал МРТ. Помогите подобрать лечение исходя из заключения



## Misha0395 (11 Мар 2017)

Здравствуйте. На протяжении 4-5 месяцев болит шея, при поворотах возникает дискомфорт в виде боли. Примерно два месяца назад были настолько сильные боли, что не мог нормально встать с кровати, ибо отдавало в шею. Я шею растирал, прикладывал примочки.. Немного отпустило. Через некоторое время шея опять сильно разболелась, дошло до того, что стало больно ходить, когда наступаю, боль отдаёт в шею. Я решился сходить к неврологу (примерно месяц назад). Он пощупал спину, и сказал что это что-то с мышцей, и ничего серьёзного. Выписал таблетки НПВС, которые я принимал 10 дней, сказал что растирки пользы не принесут, как и витамины, и чтоб я к нему пришёл через 10 дней, мол если не помогут таблетки, то будем делать блокаду и только потом МРТ. К данному врачу я не вернулся, и вчера сделал МРТ, чтобы точно знать свой диагноз. Сегодня забрал заключение. Вот что там написано: МР - картина дистрофических изменений шейного отдела позвоночника (остеохондроз); дорзальной экструзии С5/6 диска. Задние остеофиты тел С4-С6 позвонков. МР картина немногочисленных кистозных узлов в проекции щитовидной железы.
Рекомендовано: консультация невролога, эндокринолога.
Теперь сижу и не знаю что делать, ведь очень тяжело найти хорошего невролога чтобы вылечить то, что мне там написали.. Мне 21 год, а болезни как наверное у старика  Причина скорей всего в сидячем образе жизни. Я дома сижу за ноутбуком, на работе сижу, и так продолжается изо дня в день, ибо приходится. Очень прошу, подскажите пожалуйста исходя из заключения и Вашего опыта, что это за болезни такие, и как их лечить? Буду чрезмерно благодарен. Спасибо.
П.С. К данному сообщению прикладываю фотографию заключения МРТ.


----------



## La murr (11 Мар 2017)

@Misha0395, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.
Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------

